# 1000th post and what I learned along the way (tons of pics)



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey crew,
Well for my 1000th post I figured I would to a journal of what I have learned. About a month after screwing everything up on my first tank I discovered this place. It jump started my addiction and put me in the right direction. Here is a pic montage of my favorite shots along the way!

My first tank! Its a 3 gallon Marineland tank. I returned it a week later...way to small for a rookie! A lesson learned the hard way.










I traded the 3 gallon in for an Aqeon 14 gallon and discovered plants. These are the best pics this tank had through its year and half life:



















Shortly there after I purchased a 29 gallon. This was my first dedicated plant tank. It had eco complete, t5 lights, and a DIY CO2 system. The tank had a short life of 3 months.










I then purchased the 56 gallon. This is still my second favorite aquarium. It was my first until I brought home the ADA tank:










The part where I learned the "to much light rule"









and then progressing to its current setup:










First CO2 setup:









My favorite shot of all time:










Current:










There was also another 29 gallon I used to have. I tore it down 2 weeks ago. Here are a few shots of its life:


















At its best:









last shot before break down:











This forum changed the hobby for me. I would not be as successful in the hobby without the help and support of the members here. This is why when I left for the Planted Tank forum I eventually returned to help others in the way it helped me. Thanks a ton guys and I hope you enjoyed looking at some of my pics...I know I post way to many pics lol. Cheers!

-Logan


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome photo journey.  Now I owe the forum some pictures too. Tomorrow.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

The 7th picture is amazing!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

funlad3 said:


> Awesome photo journey.  Now I owe the forum some pictures too. Tomorrow.


Yeah you do! The story of Funlad


Cory1990 said:


> The 7th picture is amazing!


lol thanks bro. That monster plant is Water Wisteria. Hands down the fastest growing low light minimal needs plant. When I started dosing tons of fertilizers and adding liquid CO2 it took over the aquarium. You say awesome..I say PITA! I was trimming those plants twice a month. They were a great source of store credit and actually got me my first CO2 setup.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Glad you're back. This place gets a lot of plant questions.


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Wonderful tanks!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it is really nice to have someone here with such a passion for plants...
beautiful work logan...


----------



## fishtankguy (Aug 3, 2012)

I love the tank in the eighth picture. It looks AWESOME!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments guys. I hope to have many more projects to share.


----------



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

grogan said:


> lol thanks bro. That monster plant is Water Wisteria. Hands down the fastest growing low light minimal needs plant. When I started dosing tons of fertilizers and adding liquid CO2 it took over the aquarium. You say awesome..I say


Really nice tanks, I can tell you have the obsession.. which you need to reach perfection! I see some good aqua scapes and that you have studied some of the pros.. You remind me of how I was 5 years ago. OBSESSED, but in a good way lol... I am trying to recapture that fervor I use to have. I can pretty much thank Christel Kasselmann for her raw knowledge of plants. I have her books around, and they are studied and underlined with notes in all the call oms.. Like I was doing advanced calculus hah. Keep up your work, I wouldn't be surprised to see one of your tanks a renowned award winner someday. You have the green thumb for it. 

ahh the reason I quoted your post... This... This is what happens when a tank really gets taken over lol...


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I love the "too much light" lesson. That was classic right there. Now I know what I am doing wrong-one light set instead of three!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Hahaha I know right! That was some serious algae!

@Murloc
Thanks for compliment bud. Sounds like Im going to have someone helping me out with plants around here. That will be much appreciated.


----------

